

Google thinks Jim Doyle is still governor of Wisconsin - iy56
https://www.google.com/search?q=wisconsin+governor

======
ScottMFisher
<https://www.google.com/search?q=french+president>

~~~
rory096
That's true. Like the US, France has a presidential lame duck period. Hollande
doesn't take office until May 15.

------
Centigonal
Google, you're out of touch! Back on the meds you go!

------
warmfuzzykitten
A lot of people would like to think that.

